# Pellicle - It eludes me!



## smokeusum

Ok, so I'm totally new to smoking anything! Put got a smoker for Christmas, so off I go. I don't do anything without a ton of research, I should let you know. So armed with a stunning side of Salmon last week, I set up my brine, soaked overnight, pulled out to wait for the pellicle which never came. However, I ended up with a super nice 6lb side of smoked salmon which became breakfast, lunch, & dinner til Thursday. Not because it was an expensive but because it was wonderful. I do think I know what I did wrong. Too much citrus in my brine cooking it somewhat, and not rinsing, drying it before I set it out on a rack in the cool garage.

Today, I went very basic in the brine; gallon of water, half a cup of kosher salt, a 1/4 cup brown sugar, on small lemon, squeezed. In the fridge for hour and a half (much smaller side than last week's) - pulled it out, rinsed it off, dried and racked it, out into the cool garage (around 60) with a fan... 3.5 hours later still NOTHING! What am I missing?


----------



## mr t 59874

Maybe this will help

T

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/122931


----------



## smokinjoe52

T,

Does this happen to you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132472/vacuum-packed-smoked-sockeye-pulls-oils-out

If it does, do you worry about it?

Also, any comments on freezing smoked salmon?

Smokinjoe


----------



## fwismoker

I'm planning on doing cold smoked for the first time this weekend.  Are you cold smoking or hot smoking?


----------



## thoseguys26

Pat it dry, put it on an oven/smoker rack and let it sit for 12 hours in your cold garage or fridge. You should see a nice shine to it by then.


----------



## thoseguys26

Let your smoked fish sit in a fridge for a day and then vacuum seal it. It keeps for months if your seal is nice and tight. It's common once you thaw it that it has extra moisture, just paper towel it a bit before serving.


----------



## mr t 59874

smokeusum,

If you are not going to consume, freeze or pressure can your fish immediately, I would advise you to hot smoke it to a safe temperature for the appropriate amount of time. Keep in mind that the shelf life of the fish in the fridge depends on the % salinity in your brine.

 If cured properly, there is no need to refrigerate the fish while forming a pellicle as it is cured.  The pellicle will form at a faster rate at room temperature, usually within two hours.

Mr T


----------



## mdboatbum

Mr T 59874 said:


> smokeusum,
> 
> If you are not going to consume, freeze or pressure can your fish immediately, I would advise you to hot smoke it to a safe temperature for the appropriate amount of time. Keep in mind that the shelf life of the fish in the fridge depends on the % salinity in your brine.
> 
> If cured properly, there is no need to refrigerate the fish while forming a pellicle as it is cured.  The pellicle will form at a faster rate at room temperature, usually within two hours.
> 
> Mr T


What he said. I believe I have read or seen on tv that the colder temps of the fridge actually inhibit formation of the pellicle. I'm not positive, but I think I remember this. In any case, next time try dry curing with just the salt and sugar, then rinsing/soaking, drying thoroughly and putting on the counter in front of a fan for a couple hours. The lemon *might* have some effect on the proteins preventing pellicle formation, I'm just not sure. All I know is that in my limited experience doing smoked salmon, the pellicle formed beautifully each time using the method I described here, so I know at least that one works.

Good luck and let us know how the next one turns out!


----------



## smokeusum

I hot smoke! I doubt I would ever have the patience to cold-smoke! And I live in NC, our temps aren't to conducive to cold-smoking.


----------



## smokeusum

I absolutely think the huge amount of citrus inhibited my first attempt (I've done two more since then, and I've got one brining now) - I should note, the first one, although I had no (or almost no) pellicle, it was AWESOME! I didn't share more than a test to family and coworkers, I ate the whole thing myself for breakfast, lunch and dinner for the four days! Number two come out well also, three was just a nice little slab of sockeye that the hubby brought home from the store one evening and I did a dry rub on and threw it in after a couple of hours - smoker was too hot as well - it was just ok.


----------



## smokeusum

Guess who's got pellicle?! This Gal!! I think with the two others (the third, single serve piece wasn't brined) I had TOO MUCH salt... in addition, with first brine, way too much real citrus in the brine.

I used more sugar to salt ration (dark brown/turbinado blend) this time, as opposed to a heavy salt mixture!! Thanks gang!


----------



## mr t 59874

smokeusum said:


> I had TOO MUCH salt...
> 
> I used more sugar to salt ration (dark brown/turbinado blend) this time, as opposed to a heavy salt mixture!! Thanks gang!





smokeusum said:


> Today, I went very basic in the brine; gallon of water, half a cup of kosher salt, a 1/4 cup brown sugar, on small lemon, squeezed. In the fridge for hour and a half (much smaller side than last week's)


Okay,   Most likely the reason your fish tasted salty was you did not use enough sugar.  If you would use 1/2 cup canning salt and 2 cups brown sugar with 1 quart of water you will have appoximatly 80 % brine which will cure your salmon.  The recipe you used along with a short curing time will not cure the fish even though it may taste like it.  Of coarse if you are just trying to ad flavor to the salmon, keep good notes and continue on, but don't expect a long shelf life.  If you want to add lemon, add it at the time of consumption.


----------



## mr t 59874

smokeusum said:


> Today, I went very basic in the brine; gallon of water, half a cup of kosher salt, a 1/4 cup brown sugar, on small lemon, squeezed. In the fridge for hour and a half (much smaller side than last week's) - pulled it out, rinsed it off, dried and racked it, out into the cool garage (around 60) with a fan... 3.5 hours later still NOTHING! What am I missing?


smokeusum,

I did a test for you this morning which in my opinion solved your pellicle problem..  The brine that you used for your initial cure tested to be 52% salinity @ 60°.  The recommended salinity for brining fish is between 70% and 80% salinity @ 60°.    

Conclusion :  Your brine was too weak to form a good pellicle.  This may be a little more information than you wanted but in my mind, the problem is solved.

Note : 100% salinity @ 60° is the point that water will not dissolve any more salt.

Once again I suggest you try the following recipe and technique.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...almon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view/20#post_835384


----------

